# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Release-Plan von Amazons Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Release-Plan von Amazons Serie*

					Nach Jahren der Entwicklung müssen Tolkien-Fans jetzt nicht mehr lange auf die kommende Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht warten. Amazon gab jetzt bekannt, zu welcher Uhrzeit die ersten Folgen der Show zu sehen sein werden. Fans in Deutschland müssen zur Premiere früh aufstehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Release-Plan von Amazons Serie*


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Wieviele Folgen die 1 Staffel hat weiß man nicht?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall in die Serie reingucken.
Wenn sie mich packt verfolge ich sie weiter.


----------



## AyC (17. August 2022)

Freue mich auch richtig und bin gespannt, wie vieles umgesetzt wird. Das Budget der Serie erhöht natürlich die Erwartungen. Das die Serie um 3 Uhr früh freigeschaltet wird, finde ich nicht schlimm. Kann man dann ganz entspannt am nächsten Tag Abends schauen.


----------



## Cobar (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele Folgen die 1 Staffel hat weiß man nicht?
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall in die Serie reingucken.
> Wenn sie mich packt verfolge ich sie weiter.


"Dafür dürfen Fantasy-Freunde aber ausnahmsweise auch gleich zwei Folgen der neuen Serie schauen. Die weiteren sechs Folgen der ersten Staffel sind daraufhin jeden Freitag um die gleiche Zeit zu sehen, bei uns dann also wieder um 3 Uhr morgens."
Dürften demnach also 8 Episoden sein, wenn die Infos stimmen.

topic:
Ich werde mir die Serie sicherlich irgendwann mal anschauen, aber diese wöchtenlichen Releases der Episoden gehen mir sowas von auf die Nerven. Werde mir die Serie erst anschauen, wenn die gesamte Staffel verfügbar ist. Das mache ich mit jeder anderen Serie auch so und ich sehe für mich absolut keinen Vorteil darin, wieso Episoden wochenweise veröffentlich werden sollten. Den einzigen Vorteil hat Amazon hier, weil die Serie länger im Gespräch ist, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das immer so gut ist oder der Shitstorm darüber dann eben auch mehrere Wochen anhält.


----------



## AyC (17. August 2022)

Wenn alles zusammen erscheint, muss man Prime nur einen Monat abonnieren. So sind es direkt 2-3 Monate. Dazu wird eben dann über die erste Folge überall gesprochen und die Zuschauer werden mehr. Über die zweite Folge wieder usw. Ist dann auch indirekt wieder mehrere Monate Werbung für Amazon Prime und Amazon allgemein.

Andere machen daraus 3 Kinofilme über 3 Jahre hinweg...


----------



## Cobar (17. August 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Wenn alles zusammen erscheint, muss man Prime nur einen Monat abonnieren. So sind es direkt 2-3 Monate. Dazu wird eben dann über die erste Folge überall gesprochen und die Zuschauer werden mehr. Über die zweite Folge wieder usw. Ist dann auch indirekt wieder mehrere Monate Werbung für Amazon Prime und Amazon allgemein.
> 
> Andere machen daraus 3 Kinofilme über 3 Jahre hinweg...


Ist alles richtig soweit, allerdings kenne ich tatsächlich niemanden, der Prime monatlich abonniert, nur weil man die Filme/Serien so geil findet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die allermeisten Leute das Jahresabo nehmen und das vorzugsweise wegen den Prime Bestellungen und nicht wegen dem Videoangebot, weshalb mich so eine Veröffentlichungspolitik natürlich wundert außer natürlich die "kostenlose" Werbung, weil jede Seite über jede einzelne Folge berichten wird, was ich mir dann aber auch sparen werde, um mich nicht selbst zu spoilern.


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2022)

Weiß man ob das im Prime Abo "richtig" drin ist - also Werbefrei?
Oder läuft das ggf in dem unsäglichen _freevee _Bereich?


----------



## Rollora (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele Folgen die 1 Staffel hat weiß man nicht?


IMDB ist dein Freund:
*








						The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
					






					www.imdb.com
				



*


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. August 2022)

Ouw, das sind ja nur noch ca. 2 Wochen bis zum Start. Hatte gedacht, dass es noch lange dauert, bis es erscheint. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2022)

Ich guck's mir an, schraube aber die Erwartungen nicht in's Bodenlose. Die Filme (natürlich die HdR-Trilogie) haben die Messlatte verdammt hoch gelegt.

Auch wenn die Technik hier und da sicher ein Stück weiter ist. Aber Optik ist eben nicht alles, auch der Rest sollte stimmen...

Gruß


----------



## Bloodrock (17. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich guck's mir an, schraube aber die Erwartungen nicht in's Bodenlose. Die Filme (natürlich die HdR-Trilogie) haben die Messlatte verdammt hoch gelegt.
> 
> Auch wenn die Technik hier und da sicher ein Stück weiter ist. Aber Optik ist eben nicht alles, auch der Rest sollte stimmen...
> 
> Gruß


Ins Bodenlose, also nach unten kannst du sie gerne schrauben. Wirste nicht enttäuscht.

Jeden Freitag ne Folge.....wow. Fast wie bei RTL ,nur das ich dafür dann Abo zahle^^. Scheint aber außer mir keinen zu stören diese Disneymechanik.

Weckt mich wenns komplett drin ist und nen Metacritic über 1.0 hat. Oder warte. Ich gucks mir bei Amazon gar nicht an, sondern alternativ. So kann Jeff nicht sagen "warn Megaerfolg"


----------



## antigavur (17. August 2022)

noch 16 tage.

chips und kaffee stehen bereit.


----------



## Citizenpete (17. August 2022)

Ich freue mich eigentlich nur noch auf den Content drumherum. Nachdem eine Darstellerin stolz verkündete, endlich würden auch Dwarfs of Colour repräsentiert werden, erwarte ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr von der Serie.


----------



## Fraaanz (18. August 2022)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Ich freue mich eigentlich nur noch auf den Content drumherum. Nachdem eine Darstellerin stolz verkündete, endlich würden auch Dwarfs of Colour repräsentiert werden, erwarte ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr von der Serie.


Ist ja gruselig. Habe mir noch keine Trailer angeschaut und Infos so weit es geht gemieden um mich nicht spoilern zu lassen aber da ist der Shitstorm wohl vorprogrammiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

Oh mein Gott, schwarze Zwerge! 
Untergang des Abendlandes...


----------



## Citizenpete (22. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, schwarze Zwerge!
> Untergang des Abendlandes...


Dwarfs of Colour und seit Kurzem auch Elves of Colour


----------



## Fraaanz (22. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, schwarze Zwerge!
> Untergang des Abendlandes...


Hat nichts mit Abendland oder Rassismus zu tun, Zwerge, Hobbits und Elben werden ja durch ein typisches Äußeres definiert. Man wird auch keine Elben mit einem BMI von 50 oder glatt rasierte Zwerge sehen (hoffe ich), passt einfach nicht zur Lore mMn aber vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Gewöhnungssache. Als Fan würde ich die Serie aber auch schauen, wenn die Zwerge lila mit pinken Streifen wären.


----------

